# 6lb braid, do i need a leader.



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi All,

i am use to fishing heavier line for palagics but am in the process of sorting out some lighter gear for bream.
I have some 6lb braid but can i connect it straight to the lure or do i need a leader?
Also on my heavier gear i use clips so i can change lures quickly, can i do this on light tackle or will it effect haw the lure presents?

I would rather not use a leader as i want the best cast i can get.
The reel is a 2000 and i have 200mtrs of braid so i will have to put some backing on also.

thanks
Kerry


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

With any sense, thats a good one! ( Well said Kraley ).

Use a leader on braid mate, practice your knots till your ability is up to par then you wont even notice the leader to braid connection whizzing through your guides towards the horizon, in fact I doubt a leader of 8lb or less will make any difference to your casting unless your knots are way to chunky...


----------



## Richo72 (Apr 9, 2007)

keza,
I start with about a 2-3m fluorocarbon leader, size depending on targeted species. This allows for numerous lure changes, ( don't use clips!) before I have to change leaders.
Also learn some good knots. I use a ( I know their fancy) Bimini Twist to form a double in the braid, but they glide through the guides very easy.
Then use an improved albright to join the leader on, which glides thru pretty well too.
I have found with the longer leaders, your lure is in full flight when the knots pass through the guides. ( don`t know if its true? but it works for me) but it seems to make a better cast


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Personally I wouldn't use clips if you are going to use small HB lures as they could interfere with the action of the lure, If however you are talking maybe fly clips and larger SPs (they might not make much difference) but those fly clips are pretty small and fiddley. I'd just tie them straight on to the leader, doesn't take much time once you get used to the knot you want to use.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

fluro leader for sure, 
not too many fish will grab a lure tied directly to braid, 
unless its pitch black or very murky


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bream are a pain in the bum to catch on lure.

Like the others have said you need a trace (with no clips or swivels), and you need an assortment of line strength with your leader. I use 6lb braid for my bream fishing, but I have 4lb, 6lb and 8lb leaders line.
Some times you can get away with a 8lb trace, but other times you have to get down to 4lb (some may go lighter) and use lightest jig head or the smallest lure. 
Even then they can be so picky you feel like getting out of the yak and shoving the damn hook in there mouth.

BTW can anyone tell me a good knot and method to tie 4lb leader onto braid?.........jeeze its a pain to do while sitting in the kayak.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Paul I use the Albright knot found here = [url=http://www.marinews.com/Albr...w.marinews.com/Albright-Knot-2 ... ae52f6d8ac

That 1st loop they show is the braid and I actually double that before I start the knot.

As they say it needs to be changed occassionally, but if you are shortening it every time you tie on a nother lure it will need to be changed to give you enough leader lenght

Cheers Mike


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

albright knot is all i use and its never let me down

pretty easy to learn 2


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks guys
That looks a lot easier than the knot I have been doing.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

albright or uni to uni!!


----------

